# BROADHEADS, IS THERE REALLY A BEST ONE OUT THERE?



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

the problem of finding the broadhead that is the best and works the best and sticking with it...i have tryed MONTEC G5, THUNDERSHEADS, CRIMSON TALONS,MUZZY,AFTERSHCOK XBOWS..tell you the truth i am not happy with any of these ..works well for eveyone else does anyone sware on a broadhead?...i have not use the same broadhead more the one season....i just want to find the best broadhead and stick with it.... 
maybe this 2007 season i am going to try GRIM REAPERS....

PLEASE TELL ME WHAT HAS WORKED FOR YOU AND YOUR INPUT 
thank you 
Mark v.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Anything with fixed blades that cut to the point. No chisel points, and no mechanicals for this guy.

I like magnus stingers as their a tough broadhead and easy to tune.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i agree with barebackjack, i think the simplest, strongest, one peice, cut on contact heads are the best for big game. i hate tuning them though, and for that reason im gonna try tekan II's this season. if they hold up, they should be good broadheads. i shoot a cheapo 2" three blade expandable for turkeys, and it hammers them, but id never use them on deer. i have been using thunderheads, and havent really had any problems, i just have to shoot each head, and make sure it is tuned, then resharpen it before i go hunting with it. i like being able to take them out of the package, and put them on, and know they will shoot.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

SLick Tricks do just that. Each one flies the same as the last!!! Try 'em!


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Skipping djleye's post, :withstupid: . Although this year I switched from Thunderheads to Muzzy MX3. Just got them and going to shoot them this week. Will see what happens.


----------

